# Need help with decor and paint



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

Is all the furniture in the room that color?

All you need to do is get the matching furniture away from the curtains and put a piece of furniture in a lighter color or pattern there. It would help to see the rest of the furniture in the room, but if you have something lighter-colored in another room that you could swap out with that dark chair, that would help a lot.


----------



## batista81 (Dec 28, 2013)

No all my furniture is that color.....my tv stand and end tables I ordered are lighter. and ive thought about making the blue accent wall a lighter blue also......


----------



## Sloan (Dec 26, 2013)

Do you have any lighter furniture elsewhere in the house you could swap in for that chair?

The problem is that the chair matches the curtains and they're right up against each other. Repainting the accent wall isn't going to help that problem. You need a lighter chair there, something more the tone of the fireplace or area rug. Then it won't matter if your couch (or whatever other furniture is in the room) is the same color as the curtains, because they won't be right up against each other.


----------



## batista81 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a light accent rug. its big it sits under both my chair and couch. But I don't have nay lighter furniture. I tried lighter curtains and they didn't look as good for some reason


----------



## batista81 (Dec 28, 2013)

This is another view. Really in daylight my chair and couch are a mocha color.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

If you painted the walls a light creamy beige it would be a big improvement.
I like the brown chair and the curtains, but the dark walls are not good
with it. 

Once you have light walls, replace the rug with something more colorful.
Look for a rug with brown, beige, and red in it.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That's a beautiful room. Nice wood floors, lovely drapes and I like your fireplace. Your furniture looks great, comfortable and inviting. I agree with Two Knots, lighter walls. You seems to favor solid colors. I would want a bit of pattern in the room. Pillows with a touch of color and if you could replace the rug, I'd choose a design. Do you plan to hang anything on the walls?


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

According to me, You have nothing to change in furniture or wall paint. I think you have to try some good interior lamps and bulbs of color suit to your room. you can save alot of money by doing this.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree with this guy.


----------

